# Freebies for DIY haunters



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

If there's one thing that brightens my day, it's getting something free in the mail. Whether it's a sample of laundry detergent, a little bag of food for the dog/cats to try, or a trial-sized bottle of the latest shampoo, sending off for freebies makes my trip to the mailbox in the afternoons an adventure. (What can I say, I'm easily entertained!  ) Anyway, I thought it would be cool to share the love and post some links to stuff that my fellow do-it-yourself haunters might find of interest and make going through the mail a more gratifying experience.

Free Ice Edge Sawzall blade from Milwaukee Tool

Free Lenox Gold saw blade

Free Lenox Gold utility blade

Free 4 oz. sample can of wood stain
See link around middle of page. Send them an e-mail with your mailing address and choice of stain.

Free sample of Ledizolv lead cleanup product

Free 1.7 oz. sample tube of DAP Phenoseal® Vinyl Adhesive Caulk 

Free sample of SoySafe cleaner
Choose from Whiteboard Cleaner, Graffiti Remover, or Paint Stripper

Free sample Twister Pro wire connectors

Free sample of Sore No More
Natural pain relieving gel...for when all that work on props makes you hurt!

5 free Irwin Blue utility blades

Printable coupons:

Hobby Lobby's weekly coupon

Harbor Freight's weekly coupons

20% off your entire purchase at iParty
Expires Jan 31, 2007

40% off any regular-priced item at Jo-Ann Fabrics
*HURRY!! EXPIRES JAN 11, 2007*

I'll post more from time to time as I come across items that might be of interest to the group.

**Disclaimer** _Mods: I am not selling anything here and am in no way affiliated with the companies represented by the links provided. I'm just pointing out some links to freebies that my fellow forum members might be interested in. _


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool! Free is my favorite price.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool Thanks for the links. Im sure as a Canadian, I cannot get in on them but cool none the less!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm hesitant giving out personal information and my e-mail they ask for, because it may lead to more spam.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm hesitant giving out personal information and my e-mail they ask for, because it may lead to more spam.


These days, I think that just having a pulse will lead to getting more spam. I totally understand your concern and there's an easy way to get around this. I (and most other people who frequently request samples or other information online) have an e-mail address dedicated to nothing but giving out when I don't want to give out my real e-mail address. All the spam goes there and I never have a spam problem with my official e-mail address that I only give out to a few trusted sources. There are numerous places to get free e-mail addresses (Yahoo! is one that comes to mind).


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks grapegrl. I do freebies all the time on line for cat and dog food samples and other small items. As for getting spam in your mail from doing these online freebies, I use a seperate email address to monitor the emails that come from doing them. It hasn't been a problem and I've been cruising the freebie sites for about 9 years now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> These days, I think that just having a pulse will lead to getting more spam. I totally understand your concern and there's an easy way to get around this. I (and most other people who frequently request samples or other information online) have an e-mail address dedicated to nothing but giving out when I don't want to give out my real e-mail address. All the spam goes there and I never have a spam problem with my official e-mail address that I only give out to a few trusted sources. There are numerous places to get free e-mail addresses (Yahoo! is one that comes to mind).


Yeah, besides my own personal home email, I have a Yahoo and Hotmail addy set up for precisely the reasons GG states.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

bumped for updates...see first post


----------

